# Gear V2 RTA



## Timwis (19/1/22)

The much awaited V2 of the Gear RTA!


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (19/1/22)

The Gear V1 was such a good looking RTA... This thing is just the ugliest RTA I've ever seen... And that's saying something because I've seen that Dragon Ball RTA before.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Timwis (19/1/22)

ShaneDylan96 said:


> The Gear V1 was such a good looking RTA... This thing is just the ugliest RTA I've ever seen... And that's saying something because I've seen that Dragon Ball RTA before.


I think it looks OK, not convinced by it's fixed airflow though! Would need to fall into someone's wheelhouse where the airflow is concerned.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (19/1/22)

Timwis said:


> I think it looks OK, not convinced by it's fixed airflow though! Would need to fall into someone's wheelhouse where the airflow is concerned.


Yeah that's a really weird decision by Wotofo... Saying they know what the "Perfect Airflow" is, is redundant because everybody likes different airflow and being able to adjust it to their liking.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/1/22)

ShaneDylan96 said:


> Yeah that's a really weird decision by Wotofo... Saying they know what the "Perfect Airflow" is, is redundant because everybody likes different airflow and being able to adjust it to their liking.


and you cant use your own 510's from the looks of it. thats kak too.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/1/22)

Paul33 said:


> and you cant use your own 510's from the looks of it. thats kak too.



That's a MAJOR fail for me! Silly!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (19/1/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> That's a MAJOR fail for me! Silly!


I think it's going to be a deal breaker for a lot of people!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Timwis (19/1/22)

Would of been interesting if OFRF hadn't been bought out by Wotofo to get control of their NexMesh if V2 would of turned out an upgrade in the real sense as in an even better RTA. This by Wotofo has a major aesthetic overhaul but seems more of a downgrade in functionality!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (21/1/22)

What the hell!! They went from glass and metal to plastic and you can’t even adjust the airflow.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rivera (21/1/22)

Grand Guru said:


> What the hell!! They went from glass and metal to plastic and you can’t even adjust the airflow.




Total deal breaker for me! Epic fail

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Stranger (21/1/22)

If you were coming from a pod and asked Dellboy in the shop for an easy tank as a starter, then I can see the attraction. Sadly I can also see the attraction for the underage vaper who wants to impress with the clouds bro. There is not an awful lot to think about when it comes to coil position and wicking. Timwis said it before, we are a pretty experienced bunch here, many with area's of specialty. We have expert mod reviewers, juice makers, tank and RDA specialists, mech lovers, battery aficionado's and coffee e juice barista's.

So put yourself in the shoes of the guy that bought a cheap pod and is terrified of spending money on the wrong stuff. Stuff that he really does not understand. This would then be a winner. Not for me, not for you but for some ..... sure , I can see it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Munro31 (21/1/22)

Stranger said:


> If you were coming from a pod and asked Dellboy in the shop for an easy tank as a starter, then I can see the attraction. Sadly I can also see the attraction for the underage vaper who wants to impress with the clouds bro. There is not an awful lot to think about when it comes to coil position and wicking. Timwis said it before, we are a pretty experienced bunch here, many with area's of specialty. We have expert mod reviewers, juice makers, tank and RDA specialists, mech lovers, battery aficionado's and coffee e juice barista's.
> 
> So put yourself in the shoes of the guy that bought a cheap pod and is terrified of spending money on the wrong stuff. Stuff that he really does not understand. This would then be a winner. Not for me, not for you but for some ..... sure , I can see it.


Good point, unfortunately that is the mainstream money machine

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Bizkuit (21/1/22)

It looks cheap, like just another "pod" tank

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Timwis (21/1/22)

Stranger said:


> If you were coming from a pod and asked Dellboy in the shop for an easy tank as a starter, then I can see the attraction. Sadly I can also see the attraction for the underage vaper who wants to impress with the clouds bro. There is not an awful lot to think about when it comes to coil position and wicking. Timwis said it before, we are a pretty experienced bunch here, many with area's of specialty. We have expert mod reviewers, juice makers, tank and RDA specialists, mech lovers, battery aficionado's and coffee e juice barista's.
> 
> So put yourself in the shoes of the guy that bought a cheap pod and is terrified of spending money on the wrong stuff. Stuff that he really does not understand. This would then be a winner. Not for me, not for you but for some ..... sure , I can see it.


Yes Wotofo's angle seems to be this is better because it's so simple so even the airflow is pre-perfected (cough)! But it's an RTA so I don't really see why tinkering to get the perfect airflow etc would put off any builder as we are a bunch of tinkerers anyway! I saw this and did think this looks quite different and I do like that aesthetic originality but after reading all the manufacturing jargon, what a let down!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (21/1/22)

Munro31 said:


> Good point, unfortunately that is the mainstream money machine


Yep the mainstream are not visiting vape forums as they have other interests that take up all their time. What seems popular on vaping forums to what I actually see people out and about using and what the high street vape shops sell are polar aparts!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munro31 (21/1/22)

Definitely, most shops in SA don't stock RDAs anymore! There is no market for it, scary to think that we the passionate are actually the minority.


----------



## Timwis (21/1/22)

Munro31 said:


> Definitely, most shops in SA don't stock RDAs anymore! There is no market for it, scary to think that we the passionate are actually the minority.


In the UK those wanting rebuildables etc buy online, the abundance of high street vape shops just sell stock coil tanks (mainly Smok), devices from the biggest selling manufacturers (Smok etc) and then both simple pod devices and disposables!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Stranger (24/1/22)

I can relate to this Tim, there is a massive market in the UK in comparison to SA and where we have a proclivity for all things outdoors, you have the opposite and have a lot of restrictions we do not have. As can be seen by our Vape meets, we have a lot of outdoor venues to choose from. I think this plays a part on devices chosen. We have no real issues cloud chucking where I think the UK guys tend to be a bit more conservative.


----------

